# Walnut Tree Prices



## Hunting18

I have a quick question. Does anyone know how much walnut trees are worth? I just bought a house on an acre of land that has 3-4 walnut trees in the yard. I had a logging company leave a card wanting me to call them about selling my walnut trees. Are walnut trees needed that bad where they would be looking for a tree here and there?


----------



## Thirty pointer

They could if they thought they were exceptional .They were at my door one day asking about my two large oaks unfortunately they had fence on them at one point .If you sell them get a contract that includes stump removal and get some former clients opinion .


----------



## Hunting18

I'm not really planning on selling them. They create great shade for my house. I was just curious why they would single out those few trees when there is 100's of acres of woods across the road.


----------



## Thirty pointer

Some veneer logs can go for thousands but most do not because of nails etc .A nice yard tree is worth more imo.


----------



## feedinggrounds

I have seen old large walnut stumps dug out for the wood, just like that Filthy Riches show. The one where they stick that big Stihl saw right in the dirt cutting them big roots to get the stump out.


----------



## swampbuck

My employer is paying about $6.50 per bf rough kd per charge. 

A Charge is 100,000 bf.

Current Retail runs about $9.75-$12 bf kd Rough, small quantity depending on where you buy it

That's why they want your trees.

For camparison per bf ft by charge, basswood $.67, tulip poplar $.75, hard maple $3.50.


----------



## swampbuck

swampbuck said:


> My employer is paying about $6.50 per bf rough kd per charge.
> 
> A Charge is 100,000 bf.
> 
> Current Retail runs about $9.75-$12 bf kd Rough, small quantity depending on where you buy it
> 
> That's why they want your trees.
> 
> For camparison per bf ft by charge, basswood $.67, tulip poplar $.75, hard maple $3.50.


That would be grade 1com avererage


----------



## Hunting18

swampbuck said:


> My employer is paying about $6.50 per bf rough kd per charge.
> 
> A Charge is 100,000 bf.
> 
> Current Retail runs about $9.75-$12 bf kd Rough, small quantity depending on where you buy it
> 
> That's why they want your trees.
> 
> For camparison per bf ft by charge, basswood $.67, tulip poplar $.75, hard maple $3.50.


What's a BF?


----------



## swampbuck

Board foot 12"x12"x1" rough sawn kiln dried.


----------



## Hunting18

swampbuck said:


> Board foot 12"x12"x1" rough sawn kiln dried.


Got it.


----------



## swampbuck

The person you got a card from is probably going to be selling for low retail, if it's a local mill.


----------



## Hunting18

It's very unlikely I'll sell, was just curious. I like the shade.


----------



## Paddle

They could be singling out yard trees cause they often have less competition than forest trees, this can mean long straight trunks with a consistent/even grain. I'd imagine high quality wood sells for much more than low quality meaning they can get the same amount of money for less work.


----------



## Hunting18

Paddle said:


> They could be singling out yard trees cause they often have less competition than forest trees, this can mean long straight trunks with a consistent/even grain. I'd imagine high quality wood sells for much more than low quality meaning they can get the same amount of money for less work.


After talking with the gentleman I don't believe anything is going to be getting cut. They only wanted to give me $300 per tree. Don't get me wrong $300 is quite a bit of money but it's not worth me losing the trees in my yard.


----------



## Paddle

Agreed. I have quite a few good walnuts in my yard as well and they are staying.

Should the time ever come one could probably haggle a better price though.


----------



## ajhallfr

$300 a tree... for a black walnut?!?! You made the right choice. As a forester I know a thing or two about prices. I haven't seen your trees, but if they wanted them badly enough to leave a card they are worth a lot more (money wise, you can't put a price on aesthetics). Veneer quality walnut is worth a ton, and as stated above, what's below ground can also be worth a pretty penny.

As my dad always said "If it's not enough money to retire to a life at which I'd like to become accustomed, it's not worth it."


----------



## LushLife

agree with all on the benefits of mature black walnuts as shade trees, though when they're dropping the fruit you'll be cussing under your breath and fantasizing about cutting them down

i was filling a 65 gallon yard-waste container weekly with the dropped fruit, and you shouldn't run your yard tractor over walnuts, so I crawl around picking up the fruit a few times a week - the kids used to laugh when I offered 5 dollars for every 5 gallon pail filled up....it's a horrible job

and walnuts drop their leaves earlier than other trees in the neighborhood, so much earlier that I'm usually done with raking leaves for the year when the neighbors are just getting started on their maple and oak leaves

friends a couple of houses down the street thought they got quite the deal a year ago when a tree service removed a couple of mature walnuts for free (swimming pool going in and they don't want to spend money on a heater, nor do they want to skim leaves out every day in August) - I was aghast they weren't paid.....


----------



## Hunting18

Does anyone know much about the "Walnut Disease" that is supposedly killing a bunch of trees? The guys that stopped stated my trees have some disease and they would only be good for a year or two? Is this true? Any more info?


----------



## ajhallfr

Send a message to member Forest Meister, he's a very knowledgeable resources on most things trees. He should be able to help you out. 

That said, when someone wants to buy yard trees, saying there is something wrong with them is a common tactic to get the owner to sell cheap. I'm not saying this is the case here, but something to consider.


----------



## Hunting18

ajhallfr said:


> Send a message to member Forest Meister, he's a very knowledgeable resources on most things trees. He should be able to help you out.
> 
> That said, when someone wants to buy yard trees, saying there is something wrong with them is a common tactic to get the owner to sell cheap. I'm not saying this is the case here, but something to consider.


That was my guess, I'm still not selling. Just wasn't sure how true it was. Thanks for the contact.


----------

